# LA BMWCCA Chapter AutoX Pics - 05/01/05



## Shinobi (Dec 23, 2001)

Not much to say, but a good day for autocrossing and pics. My gallery has 200 pics from the event, but I took 2000+ shots. Each car has 15 to 50 originals at 6 mega-pixels each. Anyone who attended interested in seeing all of their pics can contact me at [email protected].

*** Click Here For The Full Gallery Of Pics ***

Sample Pics:


----------



## DasAutoSport (Feb 20, 2005)

Is that Interlocker three-wheeling the M3? Pretty Cool! :thumbup:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

DasAutoSport said:


> Is that Interlocker three-wheeling the M3? Pretty Cool! :thumbup:


Hm...No room for singing bubbles in that picture.


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

DasAutoSport said:


> Is that Interlocker three-wheeling the M3? Pretty Cool! :thumbup:


hehehe!!! You must recognize the wheels... and brake pads?  It was in LA, so I decided to hit the switches to represent. :rofl:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Okay, now we KNOW for sure it was Interlocker...


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Interlocker said:


> hehehe!!! You must recognize the wheels... and brake pads?  It was in LA, so I decided to hit the switches to represent. :rofl:


That's an awesome pic of your car! :thumbup:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Raffi:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Okay, now we KNOW for sure it was Interlocker...


:bustingup :bustingup

I still can't believe how much wheel lift Interlocker's car has! :wow:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Albert, can you please e-mail pics of my car, #101, to [email protected]? TIA.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

great pics albert :thumbup: need to start showing up to the SD events again now since I am not working saturdays


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

Raffi said:


> :bustingup :bustingup
> 
> I still can't believe how much wheel lift Interlocker's car has! :wow:


I think the fact that my friend in the passenger side was about 260lbs *might* have added to that.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Interlocker said:


> I think the fact that my friend in the passenger side was about 260lbs *might* have added to that.


 :bustingup :bustingup


----------



## DasAutoSport (Feb 20, 2005)

Interlocker said:


> I think the fact that my friend in the passenger side was about 260lbs *might* have added to that.


So you must have had more 4 wheel grip in all of the right handers, eh?


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

Check out the bite on the rear pass tire... :yikes: That's seeerious bite. Looks like the tire would just love to role right off the rim! That's a freakin beautiful shot, dude! :thumbup:


----------

